# Standards for VT?



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity I know the VT isnt recognized as a show breed but is anyone trying to standardize the breed so that one day they will be shown? I always thought that would be a fun project to undertake....


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I found this site interesting:

http://superbbettas.com/Bettas4AllShowStandard/Chapter3DVeiltail.html


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh that is interesting...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Personally, after owning a HM, I actually like the VT's more. I am dying to get a plakat though, just to see if my theory is correct lol I'm really not loving the long fins, and I have two HM's on the way lol I wish people would show and breed VT's and make them a breed again, instead of a "mutt".


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I feel that VT arent mutts there just not symmetrical which makes them unique but there really are no good VT gene's on the market... to fit that standard... maybe someday I really want to create the perfect vt lol I think they are gorgeous because they are not symmetrical but i still love me my HM's


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

The video on the home page of that site made me swear out loud.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol yeah I agree with that a lot of countries dont know how to handle aq fish as a hobby anymore


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You watched the vid? I'm just glad that was a editing trick, those guppies were beautiful!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the look of HMs, don't get me wrong. Just my HM had troubles swimming with that big heavy tail lol If I breed, I'll breed HM for those who care about looks, but personally I'd rather my pet Bettas to be VTs.

If I had $5 for every time I heard VT and Mutt.. I'd have 4 new set ups LOL


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lolz the vt is as much of a tail type as a PK or HM. I love my HM I try to not overbreed them so that they can hold their tails. One of mine I got im poor shape from a pet store still hangs his tail down cause its to big  I wish I could fine a good vt to use I might start with a combtail or something...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:shock: they...... blended the gups....... x: oh, dear gawd. Dx


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree. Everyone is after a bigger tail, while pretty, I'm afraid they genetic ramifications like that which happened to say..chihuahua's or yorkies is gonna happen. Until yesterday I've only owned VT's. I really love the way they just flow and float. I have a gorgeous Orange VT who some breeder would have been lucky to have. I just have no intention of breedings.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Gah that video was freaky ...
and hopefully I am looking for a good vt to start with its kinda a pet project I have been thinking about. And there already are genetic ramifications... the dbt you cant breed together ... you have hm's who have those crazy rose/feathertails... breed standards annoy me but I understand them I just hate the vt not being included


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, i used that to determine whether i'd breed Purple, or not. x: according to that, he's a perfect VT. xD i also used it to help me figure out if i wanted to use VTs in my orange Dalmatian breeding plans.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Luimeril I might have to get some perfect vt's from you if you breed them


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd wanted to breed Purple with Caroline, but... she's sick. D: i want to make more purples if i breed him.

with my orange Dals, it's tough. :d i'd need tanks, jars, fry food, live food, IAL, ect, ect, ect.


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

i think that video just traumatized me


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry for posting that link everyone ... I didn't realise the horrific video was there. I think I turned a few shades of green when I watched it. :-(


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha the information about the vt's was good but i guess they really wanted to make a political statement


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@ fleetfish,

Its okay, it wasnt real. I hope. *gulp*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It wasn't bad (the video), I was more freaked to watch it because of you guys but realised my imagination is much worse than the video XD!
I love my VTs, I don't know about show standards, but I'd like them to not be called mutts, that's for sure...


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Awww so cute...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

XD Seriously? I take no responsibilty for the usage of my advice Shimizoki


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Well atleast no guppies were harmed in the making of the video... I was thinking it was going to be a fish sauce at the end... but its just water.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I thought too, or that there would be various guppy chunks floating around, it was confetti.. >>


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank God!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

unless... has anyone tried it? do blended guppies turn into confetti? do they put guppy paste on the outside of pinatas?

On topic:
I really love the diagram showing the perfect VT and breaking it down mathematically.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The next time I see a male vt that looks like that I'm getting one.... but what color.... 
And that would explain why pinata's are so hard to break sometimes... its the guppy scales.... *scary music*


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love my VTs too! They are wonderful little guys. How did HMs come to being? Well first there were VTs. I go for personality over colour ... though sometimes it's the opposite


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

O_0 Scary! 
I didn't understand that diagram at all.. I was never good at maths and science =(


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

This was an interesting article about HMs 
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1024


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Creat said:


> The next time I see a male vt that looks like that I'm getting one.... but what color....
> And that would explain why pinata's are so hard to break sometimes... its the guppy scales.... *scary music*


the LFS around here sell ALOT of VT males. Did you want me to look for one for you?


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Yea, thats all they sell here are VTs as far as I know. I had to go to wal-mart to find a CT. I've never seen any of the other types.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We have VT's only, unless you ship from a breeder


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure I would love it if you could  The pet stores around me carry a lot of vt but none that fit that description and if I'm going to get another fish he is going to have to be perfect for breeding.
Fightergirl: yeah I love that story ! its so cute it makes me think that the vt could make a come back and be a respected breed. Not that the vt is unloved just not recognized.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

True. Bring the VT back!!
That story is really sweet, isn't it? That guy had such passion for the bettas!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol I love how it proves how resilient even show fish are. 
And I would love to my problem is the article standards arent what I like... I mean I think that the anal and dorsal should accentuate the tail more and connect to it looks like one big long swoop instead of being so choppy... I saw a VT like this only once and I loved him gah. Idk I think the VT could be made to look a little more graceful.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i will look at that article, and the next time i go to a pet store i will examine the VT's they have for you.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

wow..i will try my best to see these qualitys in a fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A lot of people talk big about resurrecting the VT so to speak but most times thats all it is.. talk. To truly bring VT back into popularity there would have to be enough interest in them and there just isn't in the breeding/show world.

VT can be shown.. the problem is today's standards are written for symmetrical fish and the VT is asymmetrical. Again.. no one is going to change standards until enough interest is generated.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

But isn't the fact that they're the only asymmetrical betta be good enough for the show world? Or is it cos theyre so common?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

GunsABlazin said:


> wow..i will try my best to see these qualitys in a fish.


I'm going to be out look in too and thank you
And yeah 1fish2fish I have heard a lot of people talkin and even if it doesnt become a big thing I always thought having a line of really nice vt's would be kinda fun


----------

